# Hello from Windsor Ont.



## 78Notch (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi /all 
I'm new here Obv. 
I was a Mold maker / machinist here in Windsor Ont. for the last 20+ years. I have since moved into service and do not much access to machines at the moment to work on various projects. 
I came across this forum looking for a home lathe, thought this was a good place to start. 
I have a car I'm building for track days and have other hobbies including electrical projects and welding. 
I hope to add some new ideas and tricks to my skillset along the way .


----------



## Canadium (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello from Hamilton ON!!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 31, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Brent H (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome aboard!!! Lots of projects going on here !!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------



## Hruul (Apr 8, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2022)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 8, 2022)

Lived in Windsor/Amherstburg most of my career. Retired and bought a farm south of Chatham. Retired is a lousy choice of words. Farming is hard work. 

I get to Windsor regularly. Let me know if you ever need help.


----------



## GlenG (Apr 8, 2022)

Welcome from Halifax, spent 7 years in Windsor in the mid to late 90’s great spot.


----------



## GerryinBelleRiver (Apr 11, 2022)

Welcome to the club, 

Gerry in Belle River


----------



## LenVW (Apr 12, 2022)

Welcome from Kitchener !!
I have a design background in Rotational and Vacuum moulds for plastics.
Also built a lot of extrusion tooling for polymers, capital machinery and MH development.

What kind of moulds we’re you building ?


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 12, 2022)

78Notch said:


> Hi /all
> I'm new here Obv.
> I was a Mold maker / machinist here in Windsor Ont. for the last 20+ years. I have since moved into service and do not much access to machines at the moment to work on various projects.
> I came across this forum looking for a home lathe, thought this was a good place to start.
> ...


Welcome from Gaspe


----------



## 78Notch (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 15, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## 78Notch (Apr 25, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Welcome from Kitchener !!
> I have a design background in Rotational and Vacuum moulds for plastics.
> Also built a lot of extrusion tooling for polymers, capital machinery and MH development.
> 
> What kind of moulds we’re you building ?


I work in automotive mostly. Lots of Abs and 2 shot lens tools. 
 Manifold service now.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 25, 2022)

78Notch said:


> I work in automotive mostly. Lots of Abs and 2 shot lens tools.
> Manifold service now.



I'm from an auto background too. 35 years in virtually every aspect of automotive. My shop developed the very first ABS intake manifold. 

But I was born a farm boy and in my old age, I decided to step up the heart rate again. So I'm a farmer again now with a machinery calling!


----------



## LenVW (Apr 25, 2022)

I think some Hydra-forming is utilized these days for metal manifolds.
We had a lot of sandcast parts with machined features used to assemble process equipment. Usually post heat-treating was used to relieve internal stresses created during the cooling of variable cross sections.

What is a 2 shot lens ?


----------



## Tomc938 (Apr 25, 2022)

Welcome from the West Coast!


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 25, 2022)

LenVW said:


> I think some Hydra-forming is utilized these days for metal manifolds.
> We had a lot of sandcast parts with machined features used to assemble process equipment. Usually post heat-treating was used to relieve internal stresses created during the cooling of variable cross sections.
> 
> What is a 2 shot lens ?



Prolly shouldn't answer for @78Notch, but my auto background calls me. I believe he is referring to two colour lighting lenses. They can inject two different colours in the same mould to make a light lens that can be clear and red or clear and amber or red and amber. Very cool.


----------



## LenVW (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks for the automotive terminology clarification. 
Some of the complicated plastic injection moulds ‘would‘ involve multiple ‘shots’ of compatible resins to produce the lighting effects required. 
Every industry seems to have its own vocabulary of terms.
(Ie. Screen changer, Die lips, Spiral distribution die, etc)


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 25, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Thanks for the automotive terminology clarification.
> Some of the complicated plastic injection moulds ‘would‘ involve multiple ‘shots’ of compatible resins to produce the lighting effects required.
> Every industry seems to have its own vocabulary of terms.
> (Ie. Screen changer, Die lips, Spiral distribution die, etc)



Ya, too many sectors with a, wide variety of specialization within a huge industry! 

I was always amazed at things like textured multimedium injection moulding with patterns and colour mixing to look and feel like leather or woodgrain or screening or or or. Amazing technology really. 

But heck, that is no different than us! And even within "us" we differ on what the terms mean....

Cant resist just one example. Lathe levelling...... 

It was ever thus! (Insert big sigh here.....)


----------



## Outboardguy44 (Apr 26, 2022)

'allo dare from the Pointe Aux Roche area near da shore of beautiful Lake St. Clair dare eh.

If you're interested in a small lathe for home projects, I have a South Bend 10K that I could be talked out of...... ;-)

Best,
PM T2


----------

